# On the Frontline with 45 Commando Part 1 & 2



## Crusader74 (Feb 20, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FteZrCYgxhU&feature=related"]YouTube - On the Frontline with 45 Commando Part 1 The Sunday Mail[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDh4ot_ib4I&feature=related"]YouTube - On the Frontline with 45 Commando Part 2 The Sunday Mail[/ame]


----------

